# I had another scan yesterday



## Laura22 (Oct 13, 2010)

This was to test baby for Down's Syndrome but we got to see baby so clearly!!

Bubba is now 67.9mm long! As soon as the consultant put the hand held thingy on my tummy, baby was wriggling around and at one point got the hiccups! It was so cute! The heart rate is going at 149bpm and we saw almost everything (except any parts )

But anyway, here's a photo from yesterday. I have another tomorrow and an appointment to see my diabetes doctor aswell but like I said, everything's fine 

Here's baby


----------



## Steff (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Laura awww so so cute, must be getting more and more excited hun, xxx


----------



## shirl (Oct 13, 2010)

How amazing scans are!! Is good to see them move, very reassuring. First scan I had, my son was sucking his thumb, soooo sweet.

Do hope all continues to go well, take good care of yourself,

lv shirl


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 13, 2010)

Baby is so cute!!!

Glad all is ok.

Scans are awesome xxx


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 13, 2010)

It is very exciting.

I'm now after a pregnancy journal. I am totally in love with the Humphrey's Corner range and am sure they do journals but none on Amazon and only 3 on eBay!!


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ignore that- I've found the Humphrey's Corner website and ordered myself a journal. Probably paid way too much but it's so cute!

I did find one on eBay for about ?10 but that had damage to it and I've got myself a brand new one for ?12.99 (+?5 P+P. Eek!)


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 13, 2010)

nice picture, i had one of graham where he was sucking his toes   i am really lokking forward for my 12 weeks scan i just bookeed an app . with the midwife because nobody contact me yet i havent got any paper yet only 2 early scans  they must be really short of staff


----------



## am64 (Oct 13, 2010)

ooooooo laura that is sooooooooooo lovely !!


----------



## cazscot (Oct 13, 2010)

So Cute!  And your scan so so clear, congrats  x


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you Caz. 

I do have another tomorrow morning at 8:30 so kind of hoping to hear the heartbeat a bit longer than just a few seconds like yesterday and that he/she may reveal a bit more lol!


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 14, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Thank you Caz.
> 
> I do have another tomorrow morning at 8:30 so kind of hoping to hear the heartbeat a bit longer than just a few seconds like yesterday and that he/she may reveal a bit more lol!



Oh i hope you get to see what your having. Our baby doesnt have a little willy haha so shes a girl, bit worried though that they will come out a boy, would look daft in pink clothes.

Hope all is ok?

xx


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 14, 2010)

Baby seemed to be snoozing today. Saw the hands move slightly but no showing in the private parts department lol.

Baby's also turned itself around now so is facing the opposite direction lol


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh and HBa1C is now at 6.1%

*Dances*


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Oh and HBa1C is now at 6.1%
> 
> *Dances*



brill news laura you little star xxx many congrats


----------



## tracey w (Oct 14, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Oh and HBa1C is now at 6.1%
> 
> *Dances*



well done, and the piccy was lovely by the way


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 15, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Oh and HBa1C is now at 6.1%
> 
> *Dances*



Well done.  xxx


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's the picture from Thursday






As you can see, baby's been wriggling around and is now facing the opposite way!


----------

